# Post a pic of you and yours!!



## JamesM56alum (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's a pic of me a few years ago 







And here's a pic of me and the wife, yes i know shes black im white i get that alot lol..






another one of the wife on our honeymoon






And one more of me


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2012)

Very cool! 

Let me see if I can find one. :LOL2:


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 8, 2012)

My wife and I enjoying our beautiful Nevada landscape.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful landscape


----------



## fender66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Very cool idea. Don't have any at home, but I'll post something tonight. 

I have lots of pics of me and fish...but nothing with my wife...at least with me at work. That's kind of sad. :|


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 8, 2012)

lol it happens man, all mine are on either facebook or photobucket i have almost 0 pics on my computer



fender66 said:


> Very cool idea. Don't have any at home, but I'll post something tonight.
> 
> I have lots of pics of me and fish...but nothing with my wife...at least with me at work. That's kind of sad. :|


----------



## Biggysmalls (Feb 8, 2012)

My wife Kate, my daughter Emily and Me





Kate and Emily in the river at are old farm....oh how I miss the farm


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 8, 2012)

I have so few of just my wife and I. But here is one from Christmas with my whole crew.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is one of me and my fiance a few years back in KC at Koffman Stadium.




Here are some or our engagement picutres.








Here is one of just me...


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Feb 9, 2012)

Pic of me and my wife of two years been together for almost 6 years.


----------



## HANGEYE (Feb 10, 2012)

At the Grand Canyon in 2008


----------



## fender66 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well...I've tried to find something more recent, but haven't. Here is a pic of my wife and I (my girls not in the shot) on our vacation in CO back in 2010. She's lost 50+ pounds since then and I've gained 15lb. When I find a more recent pic...I'll add it.

Dang we've got some ugly members on TinBoats. :LOL2:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 10, 2012)

lol its whats on the inside that matters atleast thats what they keep telling me! :mrgreen:


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 10, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Dang we've got some ugly members on TinBoats. :LOL2:




With good looking women with bad eyesight....LOL :LOL2:


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Well.. ive been "in-between girls" on and off for 20 some odd years..(pun intended). Currently being stalked by one if that counts.. haha

Me and my boy!! I'va had Adam ever since Katrina, He is by my side all the time.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 10, 2012)

This one is a few years back but I loved how my wife looked that day.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lon you better edit that to say you love how she looks everyday. But she looked especially good that day!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 12, 2012)

lol some body aint gettin no booty for awhile!


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep....don't let her see that. That's code for, "You fugly now, baby."


----------



## LonLB (Feb 12, 2012)

NA, it's not that, I just think lots of women don't look as good as normal in the wedding garb.

FWIW my wife HAS gained weight, but so have I. And I will never compare her to another woman, because other women have not bore a child for me. There is no gift greater-and because of that I could never think of her as anything but a beautiful woman.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 12, 2012)

Adaboy!



LonLB said:


> NA, it's not that, I just think lots of women don't look as good as normal in the wedding garb.
> 
> FWIW my wife HAS gained weight, but so have I. And I will never compare her to another woman, because other women have not bore a child for me. There is no gift greater-and because of that I could never think of her as anything but a beautiful woman.


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 15, 2012)

Me and Kaitlin...
at our friend's wedding






after getting engaged





And a couple of her biggest and smallest fish!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dang....you guys are way too pretty. I was expecting to see something more like this. :shock: 

OR.......could this be Ahab, BassAddict or Popeye? :wink:


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are a couple. I had to sell that boat when I got laid-off in 2010.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 15, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Dang....you guys are way too pretty. I was expecting to see something more like this. :shock:
> 
> OR.......could this be Ahab, BassAddict or Popeye? :wink:


Yep... all three of them. :LOL2:


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 15, 2012)

When's the wedding arkansasnative?


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 15, 2012)

October 20th of this year... couldn't be during prime fishing, modern gun deer, or duck hunting! We usually have a pretty dry fall season so we're having it in front of her house beside one of their ponds!


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 15, 2012)

arkansasnative said:


> October 20th of this year... couldn't be during prime fishing, modern gun deer, or duck hunting! We usually have a pretty dry fall season so we're having it in front of her house beside one of their ponds!



Congrats! Her fishing with you is a pretty cool thing...don't ever take that for granted...


----------



## SlowRollin' (Feb 16, 2012)

My wife and I over the Holidays in 2010.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 16, 2012)

arkansasnative said:


> October 20th of this year... couldn't be during prime fishing, modern gun deer, or duck hunting! We usually have a pretty dry fall season so we're having it in front of her house beside one of their ponds!



That's awesome! We are getting married on June 2nd. Doing a traditional church wedding. We chose that day because it's her parents and her dads parents anniversary. We are also getting married in the same church her parents were married in.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 16, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> arkansasnative said:
> 
> 
> > October 20th of this year... couldn't be during prime fishing, modern gun deer, or duck hunting! We usually have a pretty dry fall season so we're having it in front of her house beside one of their ponds!
> ...



Her, doing ANYTHING with you is a pretty cool thing...don't ever take THAT for granted... :LOL2:


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 16, 2012)

fender66 said:


> JasonLester said:
> 
> 
> > arkansasnative said:
> ...




Good point!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 27, 2012)

Bump for the new members


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are a couple of me and the Mrs.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 27, 2012)

=P~ god that boat in the first picture is insane!


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 27, 2012)

Hahaha....my wife said, "that's not a boat, that's a space ship!"


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol, ya that was the big day at the Boat Races on Lake of the Ozarks. Bunch of offshore Skaters running 200+mph. Pretty fun!


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a bunch of pictures of various boats from that day if anyone is interested in seeing them I can post some. Amazing the money that some people have. Most of those boats have close to a million or more in them!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 27, 2012)

> Most of those boats have close to a million or more in them!



Sounds like my tin! :mrgreen:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 27, 2012)

So what do you guy's think is this tread sticky worthy or do i need to keep bumping it every couple of weeks ? lol


----------



## jimmyeking (Mar 27, 2012)

Me and Deb @ 41 years togeather.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 27, 2012)

You guy's look like a great couple and happy togeather, i hope an pray that me and my wife will be togeather 40 years from now.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 28, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> So what do you guy's think is this tread sticky worthy or do i need to keep bumping it every couple of weeks ? lol



Not sure a thread's need for bumps mean its popular enough to sticky :-k :wink:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 28, 2012)

dyeguy1212 said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you guy's think is this tread sticky worthy or do i need to keep bumping it every couple of weeks ? lol
> ...



+1


----------

